# Need help hooking up DVD player to bypass non-working DVD/VCR combo.



## ImNotGeorge (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm not savvy on how to hook this stuff up, so I was going to try to do this "by guess and by golly", but it didn't take long to realize it would be horribly frustrating and time consuming.

We have a DVD/VCR combo, and the DVD isn't working. (Yes, I would like to upgrade too, but it's a long story.) I happened to be in Goodwill and saw some DVD players, so I got one just to see if it can be done.

So without further ado, here are the pictures. Front and back of the DVD/VCR combo and the separate DVD player. The whole thing is hooked up to Xfinity/Comcast converter.










Back of DVD/VCR combo.










Back of stand-alone DVD player.










Front view of the whole setup.









Back of old Magnavox TV


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

what are you trying to achieve by doing this? If you want to watch dvd's just plug into tv using hdmi cable to get the best picture but depends what tv you have, also blu-ray players can play dvd's.


----------



## ImNotGeorge (Jun 27, 2020)

steve32mids said:


> what are you trying to achieve by doing this? If you want to watch dvd's just plug into tv using hdmi cable to get the best picture but depends what tv you have, also blu-ray players can play dvd's.


Thanks for your response.

We want to watch DVDs via the old Magnavox TV by using the stand-alone DVD player because the DVD player in the combo doesn't work anymore. I added a view of the ports on the back of the TV. HDMI cables don't match the ports on this old equipment. I'm fairly certain that the used stand-alone DVD player I bought isn't Blu-ray, but that doesn't matter to us because Netflix doesn't send Blu-ray discs, and none of the few dozen DVDs we own are Blu-ray. 

From your response, I'm guessing that with the right cables, I can hook up the stand-alone player directly to the TV. That makes it simpler, but I still need to know what type of cables to get (not HDMI), and which ports to plug them into from the back of the stand-alone DVD player to the TV ports.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Need rca audio/video cables https://www.amazon.com/Audio-Video-...ocphy=9018907&hvtargid=pla-362748410367&psc=1
looks like you already have.


----------

